# Demasoni (Pombo Rock) Colony - Check out pictures



## mistercap (May 2, 2012)

Hey everyone, this is my first post on this website I just wanted to know your guys opinion on my tank set up and if I should add any tank mates such as yellow labs? Or keep it as a species only.

*Specs*
30 Gallon Tank
Aquaclear 110 Filter - (Made for 110 Gallons)
Actinic Light

*F2 Demasoni (Pombo Rock)*
Ratio: 3 Males 13 Females
1.75" - 2.75"

These guys are breeding like rabbits. No word of a lie I strip females bi-weekly.

Here are some pictures that I took today:

*Hanging out by the rock *








*
Full Tank View*









*Female #1 Ready to be stripped*









*Can you see the eggs that female #2 is holding? *









*Some Offspring Relaxing*









Thank you for looking any advice or comments will be appreciated.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nice looking fish. 

In my opinion a 30 gallon tank is a little too small for Africans however if you don't add any more fish you may be ok.

I would suggest you add more rocks so they have more places to hide.
--
Paul


----------



## mistercap (May 2, 2012)

Hi Paul, thank you so much for your kind words.

I know the 30 is too small, but lucky for me these fish only grow to max 3". I'm really debating to buy some labs for contrast but for now ill let these dems grow out. 

Yea I have tried adding more rocks but I don't like it that much. Because the tank looks empty with no fish just rocks. Because the fish are hiding most of the time. 

I am having successful breeding maybe because the 3 males claimed one rock each. 

Thanks again, hope to hear more feedback from other people on this site. 

Cheers


----------



## vrodolfo (Apr 7, 2011)

I too keep my fry in the main tank they were conceived in until they are about slightly over 0.5"...maybe like 5/8" then I'll move them into a 10G, then a 23G (love these tanks) or 20G long at which point I decide to sell, give away or breed.

Anyways, back to the point, have you noticed any of your fry gone missing? I have seen fry being sucked right out of breeder boxes, horrifying; that breeder box you have makes it convenient for them to get pulled out by a hungry cichlid through the bottom.

I have yet to see any cichlid proof breeder boxes out there so basically I tend to buy cheapo net breeders and cover the four tank facing walls with some thin translucent (avoid clear...cichlids in the tank will constantly poke the breeder box) plastic and then drop an air stone for water flow.


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

Just bought 14 fry from him. Good quality

Try and get us some more pics when they grow up

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=43.771649,-79.251303


----------



## mistercap (May 2, 2012)

vrodolfo: Nope never lost any fry before. I keep my dems fed 3 times a day so they dont even go close to the breeder box. Seems like your on the right track, good luck with everything.

cichlidspiro: Thanks again spiro. Hope they grow up fast and start breeding in no time. Yes will do bro, take care.


----------

